# I finally got one



## rachilders (Oct 25, 2006)

I've always like SIG's. They are well made, reliable and very ergonomic, not to mention there are a ton of accessories available. However, I considered SIG's somewhat pricey compared to the competition so never bought one... until yesterday.

I was at a local gun show over the weekend and several of the dealers had SIG 225/P6 police trade in's for sale. For those that don't know, these are compact versions of the 9mm SIG 220 used by the German or Swiss police & military that were sent to the factory when the departments upgraded their inventories. They have been hitting the US market for the past year or two and vary in condition from good (mainly holster wear on the slide and grips) to like new. Most come with cleaning kits, owners manuals, the original factory box, two magazines, a holster and spare mag pouch. Anyway, after shopping around I found a like new pistol with all the previously mentioned accessories for $289 and decided to take the plunge. I got it home, took it apart and aside from some dust and grease under the grips, the gun seemed to be in excellent shape. While they are in good condition, I'll be replacing the plastic factory grips and sights with aftermarket night sights and a nice set of walnut grips I found on the internet. So, at less than $300 for the gun/accessories and about $100 for new sights and grips, I've entered the world of SIG. FYI, these guns have a single stack 8rd mag which makes for an almost 1911 style feel when you hold the gun and is EXCELLENT for people with smaller hands or short fingers! Plus, this is a relatively heavy pistol for it's size which should help in controiling recoil.

I'll post a review after I get a chance to take it to the range and will add a couple of pix after I install the new parts. This is a very well made gun at a *very* reasonable price (I've seen similar guns and accessory packages offered at several online gun brokers for $350 or more) and if it performs like I think it will, this will definately be a keeper. :smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Looks nice, congrats on the purchase! I wouldn't mind getting my hands on one of these to check out how they feel if one ever shows up around here  Good luck with it!

-Jeff-


----------



## StarTraveler (May 20, 2008)

I purchased one at a gun show a couple of weekends ago as well. It had some holster wear on the slide, but the internals looked basically new. One trip to the range, 40 rounds WWB 115 gr FMJ, and I was very pleased. Hope you like yours as much as I like mine. Good luck with it, and with finding extra mags. Top Gun Supply sent out an e-mail yesterday that they had factory mags back in stock at a reasonable cost, and they were sold out in very short order, even when limiting purchasers to no more than 4 each.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

rachilders said:


> I've always like SIG's. They are well made, reliable and very ergonomic, not to mention there are a ton of accessories available. However, I considered SIG's somewhat pricey compared to the competition so never bought one... until yesterday.
> 
> I was at a local gun show over the weekend and several of the dealers had SIG 225/P6 police trade in's for sale. For those that don't know, these are compact versions of the 9mm SIG 220 used by the German or Swiss police & military that were sent to the factory when the departments upgraded their inventories. They have been hitting the US market for the past year or two and vary in condition from good (mainly holster wear on the slide and grips) to like new. Most come with cleaning kits, owners manuals, the original factory box, two magazines, a holster and spare mag pouch. Anyway, after shopping around I found a like new pistol with all the previously mentioned accessories for $289 and decided to take the plunge. I got it home, took it apart and aside from some dust and grease under the grips, the gun seemed to be in excellent shape. While they are in good shape, I'll be replacing the plastic factory grips and sights with aftermarket night sights and a nice set of walnut grips I found on the internet. So, at $300 for the gun/accessories and about $100 for new sights and grips, I've entered the world of SIG. FYI, these guns have a single stack 8rd mag which makes for an almost 1911 style feel when you hold the gun and is EXCELLENT for people with smaller hands!
> 
> I'll post a review after I get a chance to take it to the range and will add a couple of pix after I install the new parts. This is a very well made gun at an excellent price and if it performs like I think it will, this will definately be a keeper. :smt023


Congratulations! You will not be disappointed when you get it out to the range. Here's mine:


----------



## JeffsSig (Jul 13, 2008)

Nice pickup!!!
It should be a fine gun for you for many many years.

Got SIG?:smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I picked up one a couple weeks ago at a gun show too!..Mine wasn't a "Duty Tested" red box but was a 229 with 6 mags. I traded in a Taurus PT140 and tossed in 200 bucks and am really happy with it. I have a 226 too and wanted one chambered in 40 or 45....lol..I'm eyeballing a 220 now
Here's the one I got 









Good luck with your new Sig. Hope to see a range report soon


----------

